# [SOLVED] Blue screen when connecting old iPod



## soepsound

I have a HP Probook 6560b, W7pro 64bit.
I also have 2 iPods, the fat old ones, a classic 20gB and a classic color 30 gB. When I connect one of the iPods to a USB port a blue screen appears after appr. 10 seconds.

message:

[ Technical information:
*** STOP: (0x00000000000E0107, 0xFFFFF880033B52A8, 0XFFFFF880035C2B00, 0XFFFFF88000E41079)

partmgr.sys - address FFFFF88000F87079 base at FFFFF88000F86000. 
Datestamp 4f641bc1 ]

I've updated all my drivers, resetted the iPods and de-installed iTunes and installed the latest version (iTunes10), without results so far.

Does anyone know what's causing this and how to solve this issue?

Thanx
Joep


----------



## Corday

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

If you have Acronis True Image or similar, disable temporarily.


----------



## soepsound

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

Tried this, didn't work. Thanx anyway!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

See this Apple article: iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch: Windows displays a blue screen message or restarts when connecting your device


----------



## soepsound

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*



Corday said:


> See this Apple article: iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch: Windows displays a blue screen message or restarts when connecting your device


As the issue still isn't resolved after installing "tons" of drivers, anyone any ideas?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

I'm moving this thread to the Mac section where maybe someone has an idea.


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

The Mac forum is the wrong place for this, we do Apple desktop/laptop PCs running Apple's OS. iPod issues go else where. Sorry to ping-pong you all over. This thread should be moved shortly to a place where you can get the help you need.

The only thing I could say to try are different USB ports, different iPod cables, and different computers. I know Windows is bad with USB port mapping, and a different port may avoid this issue. If the cable is bad, it could short things or send a bad signal. If the iPod is bad, it'll BSOD other computers too.


----------



## soepsound

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*



sinclair_tm said:


> The only thing I could say to try are different USB ports, different iPod cables, and different computers. I know Windows is bad with USB port mapping, and a different port may avoid this issue. If the cable is bad, it could short things or send a bad signal. If the iPod is bad, it'll BSOD other computers too.


Tried different kind of cables (original Apple and aftermarket ones), different USB ports, Updated "Tons" of drivers, and on other computer (one of which is a HP probook 4530s) no problems, the iPods connect just fine.

Please PingPong all you want :wink:, no problem, I just hope for a solution as even Level1 service of HP cannot find a solution.
I still have to try Level 2 help, maybe that will work.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod*

Ping ponged to Smart Devices, iOS.


----------



## soepsound

*Re: Blue screen when connecting old iPod SOLVED*

:smile:
SOLVED

After a half an hour phonecall with Level 2 technical support to HP in the Netherlands the solution was given.
They (he) adviced me to deïnstall all the software related to their own security software package called "HP Protect Tools" and see what happens, just to try and see...
So I did deïnstalled HP Protect Tools and all related software and after that the iPod could connect without any problems.
As I would like to use the fingerprint reader I reïnstalled the base-program "HP Protect Tools Security Manger" and just the "Vadility fingerprint-reader drivers" (downladed it from the HP-site) and set up my security settings with password, extra questions and my fingerprints and everything works fine now!
Thanx a lot to HP service in the Netherlands :flowers::thumb:.


----------

